# Emerald Coast Marine, please help support a local business



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I am trying to drive traffic through my front door. Do not misconstru this as begging (ok im begging).
We are a Yamaha warranty and Etec Warranty dealer, We are Minn Kota Authorized Service Center. We work on all makes and models, I know you can go buy your parts anywhere you want to and have your boat worked on anywhere you want to. but please help and support my business. and Forum members get a 10% discount on parts, I spend countless hours on this forum and on the phone answering technical questions, even from other repair shops, for free, all i am asking is if you can fix it your self buy the parts from me, if you cant please give me the opportunity to earn your business.


----------



## jsims006 (Jun 15, 2011)

My bacon has been saved more than once dealing with Kenny, from the odd parts that he happened to have in stock, to the great prices he has for everyone.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Kenny has always has been more than fair with me and I've done quite a bit of business over the last few years. Engine repairs, livewell repairs, bought a Power Pole from him and he installed it and no complaints from me. Good guy and good work ethic.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Best of the best right here, Kenny has become a true friend. Honesty is everything. and you cant ask for a more helpful staff


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm actually in need of some parts. Might stop by today.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

A friend of mine had a problem with his Minn Kota Talon. He took it to Kenny and it was fixed as good as new with a one day turnaround. That is just another example of the great service that Kenny offers the boating and fishing community in our area.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Im coming in for another can of fluid film rust remover soon, Love this stuff! 

Kenny, I also need something for removing rust on the deck. What do you recommend ?


----------



## tastybeverage (Mar 16, 2010)

Another vote of confidence from a satisfied customer. Kenny and his team did a great job on helping me seal some of my deck plates and also a wonderful job on a yamaha routine checkup and service. I plan on using him for good now for any and all of my boating needs. Hang in there guys and keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck Kenny, and thank you for all that you have done to keep me running. Will definitely be by for any marine needs. Thanks again. TB 
"M/V Cajun Moon"


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Emerald Coast Marine is top-notch. Always helpful, and willing to share information!


----------



## roy63 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would never use you again. You cost me both my motors because your mechanic screw up. It my took lawyer to get my money.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

My 21' Angler is sitting with Kenney as we speak and is still running the Suzuki that I bought from him years back. Kenney has always treated me right and will continue to stear my buisness to him and Ms Penny. 

R/Walt


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

I have met Kenny in person, and he is a good guy, very honest and will help you anyway that he can. Also inlaws have done business with him for many years, and are very pleased with his service as well. Keep up the good work man, I will continue to pass your name around for any marine needs.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

roy63 said:


> I would never use you again. You cost me both my motors because your mechanic screw up. It my took lawyer to get my money.


 Cant please everyone, thank you for your business while I had it


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmm, and I thought the boating business was just slow over here on Panama City Beach. Appears it has slowed down everywhere. 
Selling Yamalube TCW3 for $31 a gallon and still can't get them in the door.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

I wouldn't use anyone else but Kenny, now that I've meet him. After 10 minutes it's like talking to an old friend that you know you can trust.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I will never use you again either. I've bought two boats from you and the boat buying was a pleasant experience.

However.....service...NO. Two hundred and something an hour for labor is a BUNCH OF BULL. That place on Creighton is seventy something an hour and they do just as good a work at two thirds less money an hour.

Another thing....my steering froze up. The first time y'all fixed it without having to remove the engine. The second time "oh we've got to remove the engine to clean out the tube and relube." More bull, just padding the labor charge and sock it to the customer. 

So, thank you but NO! I do not recommend Emerald Coast Marine and I will not use you again.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Fanner50 said:


> I will never use you again either. I've bought two boats from you and the boat buying was a pleasant experience.
> 
> However.....service...NO. Two hundred and something an hour for labor is a BUNCH OF BULL. That place on Creighton is seventy something an hour and they do just as good a work at two thirds less money an hour.
> 
> ...


 my labor rate is 95.00 per hour, dont know where 2 hundered and something came from, and like i said before, cant please everyone, thank you for your business.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

roy63 said:


> I would never use you again. You cost me both my motors because your mechanic screw up. It my took lawyer to get my money.


Second post and you're already blasting people? 

Kenny I have never met you but I've heard only good things from multiple people on here. I live in Mobile and if I ever have to bring my boat to Pensacola I will definitely use you.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Kenny what is your price point on filters, fuel conditioner, ring free, tcw3. All Yamaha brand. 

I know academy carries the oil. If you can get close to there price I'll buy cases of it from you.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

My expirence was less than ideal as well. and i dont have to get into details here , Im not blasting anyone but when a thread like this is started there will be some with the opposite opinion and that is their right. no you cant please everyone but it counts to try.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenny, do you work on Johnson FFI engines? Looking for an alternative.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

wardicus79 said:


> My expirence was less than ideal as well. and i dont have to get into details here , Im not blasting anyone but when a thread like this is started there will be some with the opposite opinion and that is their right. no you cant please everyone but it counts to try.


 Thank you for your input, and your right it counts to try, and try I do, What ever your less than ideal experience was, I would like the opportunity to fix it. I assure everyone, this business did not survive 32 years by screwing people. When I started in 2001 we did not have a very good reputation, and I worked very hard to change it and keep it that way. and i continue to work very hard. to the people that had a less than ideal experience with me or my company, I could have had a bad day, or who knows what. but my general nature is to be polite and helpful. thank you for your business. This thread was generated to drive traffic through my front door. I accept all comments good or bad. I am only human and not perfect by no means..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Kenny, do you work on Johnson FFI engines? Looking for an alternative.


 Yes we do.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Sequoiha said:


> Yes we do.


Thank you...I'll call you guys for my annual "check up."


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I feel your pain Kenny....

Hang in there buddy.....things will turn around. You know you got my business.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Kenny,

Do you stock Teleflex or other steering cables? I need one yesterday and control cables also.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I have bought a few parts from Kenny. Always had a good experience. Just a little about the comment on removing the motor to get to the steering tube. I bought a new steering system from Kenny a few years ago. On my boat I had to remove the motor to install the new steering arm. I did the work myself. Just the way it is sometimes. I don't think anyone was padding a labor charge.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

ironman said:


> I have bought a few parts from Kenny. Always had a good experience. Just a little about the comment on removing the motor to get to the steering tube. I bought a new steering system from Kenny a few years ago. On my boat I had to remove the motor to install the new steering arm. I did the work myself. Just the way it is sometimes. I don't think anyone was padding a labor charge.


 
Most outboards do have to be lifted to remove and install the stering cables. Especially if you want to clean out the tilt tube.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Kenny,
> 
> Do you stock Teleflex or other steering cables? I need one yesterday and control cables also.


 Yes we do, what length and style do you need, ill have it in the morning.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Teleflex 4.2 Rotary NFB New.

It came with a 13' cable that is too long and is new in the box. I know 12' will work but I need to try a 11'. I don't want too much cable flexing around the transom area. It's for the 17' Aquasport.

I will verify tomorrow. Please PM your price.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a lot of respect for any business that opens themselves up for positive as well as negative comments, I do not believe we would see any "chain" do this it tells me Kenny is sincere about pleasing his customers, please remember he is probably catching flak for the previous owner my experience with Kenny has been OK I do not like the way I was treated by one of his employees when I picked up my boat after they serviced it, asking for your invoice is one thing asking if you are sure that is your boat is another that being said I will continue to support this and all local businesses as long as the service and price are fair


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Since being a new boat owner I have only been to your place a few times and all have been positive. When I finish saving my money for a trolling motor I am coming to see you. I work in a service dept and it is tough pleasing everyone, especially since I am selling "time". A lot of times it is never good enough, fast enough or cheap enough but having all these positive comments shows you do good business.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kenny

When I need parts I come to you. You always have what I need or can get it fast. 

Question. Do you think your business has been affected by the federal government's saltwater fishing regulations on reef fish, Snapper. Trigger. Grouper etc? 

I see a select group of charter boat operators that reach out to their state and federal congressional representatives all the time on their fishing regulation issues. 

Just wondering if it would help if marine service centers. Bait shops and tackle manufacturers let their congressman know what NOAA has done to them.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Kenny's guys serviced my Jupiter and I was pleasantly surprised when they went through systems at no extra charge. Little things like light bulbs were replaced, the boat was cleaned and it has run fantastic since. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

Kenny just sold my boat for me on consignment and things could not have been better. No unexpected or unexplained charges for repairs to get it up to par. He has done the majority of the maintenance and repairs in the past. When I get another boat he will be the one I use. Great person and great service.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No doubt that I owe ya Kenny. You have helped me out with several issues and questions. When I need parts I'll deffinatley give you a shout. Just wish we weren't an hour apart. I would buy my oil and filter changes from you.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

.....


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Kenny you are correct that in any business you cannot please everyone. Your reputation speaks for itself and I like the way you have handled the very few negative responses on this thread. I will continue to purchase parts I need from you and the crew at Emerald Coast. Good luck to you.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I will not bring my boat back there ever again. Has Nothing to do with the old owner/management. 

Won't go into details, but PM me if you need them.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have used other shops and always been disappointed. Emerald Coast has always delivered and I am very pleased with the results. You will get all my business Kenny!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

He outfitted my new boat (boat was 5 years old but never sold till I bought it) , got me new digital guages on warranty. Done quickly. Upgrades since with NO issues. Okay, a starting problem that came and went. They figured it out though. (Under warranty).

Rewired much of my old boat and other mechanical issues. Done slowly because I really did not care since I was planning to sell it. He kept it indoors for the most part and worked on it as his guys found the time. Good for him as things slowed down in the shop, okay by me.

He'll also sit down and trade stories for awhile when you walk in the door.

I like Emerald Coast Marine. 

Jim


----------



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't personally met Kenny, but I can vouch for his free advice. He answered the phone one night to answer a question about a boat I bought from CCC (Good luck in the wilderness CCC!!!!). Thanks for the advice that night! Because of that, I sent my operations manager to you a month or so back with his bass boat and he has been very happy with the service he received. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

I met Kenny when I was handling a boat left in town by a friend. If he factored in the time he spent with me to get that boat squared away against the money he got out of me, he was making way less than minimum wage! So count me among the Emerald Coast Believers. Dude is a class act.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

got my boat running after sitting for 6 years! highly recommended


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Watching the forum for several years, Kenny has always helped me and anyone else needing help. I do my own work on my outboards, I have a list that keeps getting longer of parts i need for my 200 Mercury. And Kenny will be who i purchase them through when the time comes. 

I do not mind paying a little extra to support a local business. :thumbsup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I brought my seapro into ECM after some discussion (on this forum) with Kenny. The boat was used when I purchased it, and I knew it was a "project boat." The motor was bucking like hell. I told Kenny of some other minor concerns. 2 days after dropping it off, Kenny called to tell me all 3 carbs needed a rebuild at $xx amount per carb. "Did I want to proceed?" I said yes do what ever is necessary. 5 days altogether and the boat was ready. I ran it that day and she didn't like to idle (to me it just felt like a low idle). I called Kenny and told him she was coming back. I dropped her off and was called back 2 days later. When I walked into the office, Kenny was on the phone. He acknowledged me, but was on the phone. Forgive me, I don't know her name, but the woman up front dealt with my paperwork and said I was all good. No charge. I walked out the door headed to my truck to hitch up. Kenny came out the door behind me with a swiftness. He called me by first name. He genuinely asked about my concerns. He explained what his staff did to my motor. And we both agreed that the problem should be solved. It was. Kenny, thanks for quality service and genuine concern as to wether I was satisfied or not. Your shop is opposite side of the planet from me, but I will make the trip!

On a side note, it does not seem to be in a mechanic's best interest to trouble shoot problems over an open forum, but Kenny does. I think that speaks volumes for a man's character.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

i personally, wouldn't let any other souls touch my motors........I no these guys all to well!!!!:thumbup:Since the diaper yrs.!!!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenny - If/when I get another boat, you know you'll be working on it!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

we had norwood marine for 40 years.dont know if ya know us.bob worked for my dad.i refer mostly to you guys.all about the small buiesnes.i know how tuff it is sometimes.hang in there.


----------



## Topgun1776 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Kenny! Just sent you a message....I need to give you some business! Need a Power Pole and need it installed - along with some seat slides!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Topgun1776 said:


> Hey Kenny! Just sent you a message....I need to give you some business! Need a Power Pole and need it installed - along with some seat slides!


A few months to late...already shut down and working somewhere else now


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

if you would like to send it to the individuals that were doing kennys work pm me!!!they've started their own bussiness.:thumbsup:GREAT set of mech.'s!!!!!


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

bayougrande said:


> if you would like to send it to the individuals that were doing kennys work pm me!!!they've started their own bussiness.:thumbsup:GREAT set of mech.'s!!!!!


Have they anounced it on this forum? Do they handle the same products like minn kota, power pole,etc. Whats the name of the new company? Just curious and would like to see any new company make it these days although I hated to hear Kenny closed.


----------

